# Has anyone had gold barbs or rainbow shark kill other fish.



## littlekings (Nov 28, 2009)

75 gal. tank

6 gold barbs
5 cory cats.
3 left of 7 white clouds.
5 left of 15 gold pristella and von rio tetras
1 rainbow shark
1 left of 2 opaline gouramis
2 white/silver mollies.

I'm losing a tetra or white cloud every day. This morning I lost gourami and tetra. The dead fish have no injuries or signs of illness. No other fish show signs of stress. No visual disease. I'm doing 10-20% water changes twice a week. Tank was established for 10+ weeks before I added tetras and guaramis. Had no trouble with white clouds, barbs shark and cory's but when I added tetras and the guaramis I started seeing losses. I never have had to check water quality. I have 29 gal filled with fancy guppies for kids that is on same schedule, no trouble there.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I gave my rainbow away cause he was a mean one. He used to fight with my kuhlis.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

The shark and the gold barbs would both be on my list of suspects. The sharks usually deserve their name and I have seen my gold barbs nip fish many times their size.


----------



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

I got 1 rainbow shark and 4 Tiger barbs, so far all get along good, in a 55 gallon.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Rainbows can get a bit pesky around a community tank. Especially if he is moody. See if you can observe his behavoir for a spell. What you should see is him swimming around like nothing is going on and then out of the blue, he'll take off at someone. It's not a violence thing....it's their nature.

Can't tell ya about the Gold Barbs as I've never had them before.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

barbs are known fin nippers, however when they arent the bully fish of the tank they are actually quite passive and do not nip. Ive got 7 tiger barbs in with angels and my angels do more damage then the barbs could ever conjure up.


the Rainbow though, I got rid of him FAST, if he can catch a kuhli then no fish is safe.


----------



## littlekings (Nov 28, 2009)

I moved rainbow shark to less populated 29 gal with a few guppies and a female betta. Deaths stopped in larger tank. After about a week I had a dead guppy. It looks like it's the rainbow. I may have to return him. Pretty fish but I don't like 1 fish tanks and he is a 1 fish tank kind of fish. He even has plenty of hiding places and the guppies stay at the top.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

They do well in semi-aggressive tanks.

What ever you do though...do not think he needs a friend and get another one. You will have mass pandamonium on your hands. ;o)


----------



## jaysinnva (Jan 2, 2009)

Our Rainbow Shark gets feisty and chases the Silver Dollars sometimes, but usually does his own thing. We've had him in there with the SDs, a Gold Gourami (and at one point an Opaline Gourami, who we moved to another tank), and Clown Loaches for a year. I guess each one's different!


----------

